# whats a freelance makeup artist exactly//



## HapaDynazty (Nov 21, 2006)

how do u get into it hows the pay?


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 21, 2006)

you mean freelancing for a company or for yourself?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 21, 2006)

well it depends.  If you're talking freelance makeup artist in general it's an artist who works for themself.  They don't belong to another company, they dont have a boss that they report to, they're a self employed artist.  

If you're talking say a freelance artist for MAC, they're "on call" employees.  They are employed by MAC, and they're paid by MAC, but they aren't entitled to the full benefits of a full, permanent MAC employee.  They only work as like subs when people call in, or on days where counters/stores get unexpectedly busy, during busy seasons like Mother's Day and Christmastime, and they work special events i.e., NocturnElle Unveiling events.  And they don't belong to one particular store or counter, they can be called by any store or counter in a particular region.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2006)

i did freelance for a while, not for a company, but just plain freelancing.

to get yourself started, you will need a portfolio (online and print) you will get the majority of your business online, so it's wise to create a profile/portfolio at a place like ModelMayhem or OneModelPlace (links at the bottom of the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and when you first start, you will probably start with TFP (time for print) or TFCD (time for CD) which you can use to build your hard copy portfolio.

later on, you can start charging for your services. depending on what you do, you can make good money. bridal parties and services usually are the highest paying gigs. photoshoots with renowned photographers or models will also usually yeild high pay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




your pay scale though, ultimately depends on how in demand you are and how well known you and your name are!

http://www.modelmayhem.com
http://www.onemodelplace.com


----------

